# New to Vizslas......please help!



## suer (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have had Dobermanns for the past 20 years, usually running 2 together. The ending for my last 2 Dobies was horrible - both stricken with incurable disease/syndrome (DCM & spinal/neck problems) and whilst we did everything medically to improve their quality of lives, both had to be euthanased far too early. I was unlucky I guess as prior to my last 2 boys, there were no known health problems. Anyway I have decided this time a Vizsla is the way to go. However, after having read many threads on this forum and much of the literature, I have concluded that you couldn't get two breeds any more different than the Vizsla and the Dobie.

Vizsla puppies and adolescents appear to only have 2 buttons - Stop and Go and are very time demanding. In contrast Dobies seem to be pretty laid-back, more independent and like the Vizslas, need to be with you, but not demonstrably so! I want to like the Vizslas soooo much - gorgeous natures, active and affectionate but their over the top neediness concerns me. I have the option of getting a male puppy here in Australia but I just can't decide.

Has anybody on this forum had Dobermanns before, and if so am I worrying too much about the puppy stage and neediness of the Vizsla?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been over 20 years since I've own a Doberman. And yes Vizslas are prone to need more attention.
If that is a real concern, have you thought about a German Shorthair pointer. A lot of the same qualities as a Vizsla. Just a little more independent.


----------



## suer (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks so much for your response and advice Texasred. I have been ALL OVER THE SHOP since 'losing' our boy and just couldn't make a decision. The Vizsla puppy has now been sold and maybe that is probably for the best as it has now given me a bit more time and head space.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think there are a couple threads comparing Vs to dobies. Do a search and see if those are helpful. I have some friends who had a dobermann and now have wirehaired vizslas and have heard of a few others like that, so there's definitely some crossover appeal between the breeds.


----------



## suer (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for dropping me a message einspanner. Looks like you have a Wire! A Wire was my first choice but apparently there are only 2 registered Wire breeders in Australia at the moment - health problems have been significant and short of importing one, a Wire is just a dream for me unfortunately. Epilepsy was certainly a problem. You guys have been fantastic with your support! We lived in Del Mar, CA for 7 years and absolutely loved it - didn't want to go home. We even took our Dobie at the time over with us. Loved the people, love the country.
I will check out those forums you mentioned - really interested to see what people think.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a shame about the health problems, but to be expected with such a limited pool there. Although growing in North America, the wires aren't very common outside Europe. I did import and would likely do it again, but I understand feeling uneasy about sending a puppy so far. 

There are some great Vizsla breeders in Australia, so if you do decide to go that route you'll be in good hands! 

Glad you enjoyed your time stateside. I'd love to see your country some day.


----------

